# Our new puppy---YOSHI



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

yay! Finally, after months and months of researching and waiting, we have our little Yoshi! He is a doll! Loves everyone and everything!
:kiss:
I have been on this forum for a while now, reading up on a lot of great advice and tips!
I am so happy to have found this valuable tool!

I tried attaching some photos...very hard taking pictures with such a dark puppy by the way! He is with my daughter in two of them. She is thrilled and such a good helper!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

WELCOME! Enjoy your sweet Yoshi!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ellen, Yoshi and your daughter are adorable . . . I can tell she is over the moon with a new puppy. Love his coloring, too . . . is that a white foot peeking out?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He's adorable! I love black but I agree it is hard to photograph - we used to have black poodles. Enjoy your little Yoshi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome Ellen & Yoshi!! Yoshi looks so little in that last picture! And your daughter looks so happy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on your new addition! Your daughter's face says it all


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to you and Yoshi! He and your daughter make a striking pair...they are both adorable.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!!! Yoshi and your daughter are so adorable. Your daughter has such a genuine smile of happiness spread all over her face when she's with Yoshi.
Gina


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome Ellen and Yoshi! You are one lucky gal, some forum members in your area are having a nice playdate in late May. Just pm Leeann or go to this thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7645&highlight=pawty


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to you!! It sure looks like he is happy!!


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh my! What a doll~ he has the most adorable face. Your daughter and he make a great pair.


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ellen, Yoshi and your daughter are adorable . . . I can tell she is over the moon with a new puppy. Love his coloring, too . . . is that a white foot peeking out?


Yes, he's got a little white on his back toes, chin and a little tiny white patch on his chest. Hard to see with him being so tiny!


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks so much for the welcome, Everyone!
:wave:


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi 

Welcome. Yoshi is so adorable and tiny. Already you have met our basic requirement of PHOTOS! With puppies, we require frequent photo updates 

Meeka


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ellen, Yoshi and your daughter make a darling pair! They are both glowing! Wlecome!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome! What an adorable duo you have there!!! Keep the pictures coming, I love seeing these tiny puppies grow over the weeks!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG, what a gorgeous puppy! And your DD looks so happy!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome Ellen! What a gorgeous puppy and daughter they both look very happy. How do you get anything done with that cutie around?! Love his name. I was hoping to have a dog someday named "Moshi Mosh."  Someday....watch out for Missy, she's in your area and loves to steal cute puppies.  Ha! Actually, Missy and you other New England folk rock, I wish I were closer.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum. Yoshi is SO cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Ellen and Yoshi! we are from the Boston area too (metrowest) and as Maryam posted you must come to our New England Paw Pawty at the end of May. We have a growing group from the area with Havanese and you would be the hit of the party with a PUPPPPPYYYY. 

Yoshi is adorable as is your daughter. WELCOME.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

welcome!
Your puppy is adorable and your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats!!! What a little cutie!!!!!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum. Yoshi is adorable!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Yoshi is so cute. He reminds me of Max as a puppy. 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Welcome! Yoshi is a doll as is your daughter.


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy said:


> Welcome Ellen and Yoshi! we are from the Boston area too (metrowest) and as Maryam posted you must come to our New England Paw Pawty at the end of May. We have a growing group from the area with Havanese and you would be the hit of the party with a PUPPPPPYYYY.
> 
> Yoshi is adorable as is your daughter. WELCOME.


That sounds great!
Thank you!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

omg, he's adorable! I absolutely love the black havs. I'm getting a B/W irish pied female in early May. A lot of new puppies popping up this month!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome! Yoshi is a cutie!


----------



## CourtneyS (Mar 11, 2009)

Sooo Cute, I love his little white toes! I'm looking forward to getting our first Hav in a few months- and will be following your posts until then! :couch2:
CourtneyS


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

He's a doll! How'd you come up with his name? Love it! I named my black & white Papillon, Yoshi. I was inspired by the name of one of my favorite sushi restaurants..lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome little Yoshi! He is a cutie!


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

rdanielle said:


> He's a doll! How'd you come up with his name? Love it! I named my black & white Papillon, Yoshi. I was inspired by the name of one of my favorite sushi restaurants..lol


I was actually trying for Buddy at first...I know...a little generic, but I thought it was cute and simple. Then Leroy, but DH had a Leroy growing up and said "There is only one Leroy for me"...sweet, huh?
We got "Yoshi" from the Mario games and it means good luck in Japanese.
We all thought it was a good fit!
eace:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WELCOME!! I'm sure there are forum members who can give you tips on photographing black dogs...from what I've read it's quite an art...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my goodness I was told there was a new little cutie in my area and they were right, Yoshi is adorable. Welcome to the forum Ellen, we would love to have you join us for out Play date the end of May. I will send you a PM with some of the info.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ellen,

Welcome to the group. Your Yoshi and your daughter are absolutely adorable and make a cute team. I look forward to your stories and pictures of him as he grows up. As you've already discovered, this is a great place with loads of information.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Yoshi is wonderful, and I do not think I have ever seen a pup glowing so much in pics. Pup is probably taking his cues from you daughter.
You'll all have lots of fun together.

How is everything going? sleeping, training, eating, playing


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome Ellen and Yoshi. Yeah another New England puppy. We can't wait to meet you both.


----------



## mary z (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome Yoshi 

Mary 
Maggie's Mom


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to our forum family! Yoshi is adorable. Please keep posting pics as he grows up. 
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Ellen! Yoshi is soooooooo cute! My Ricky looked just like that 2.5 yrs. ago and I can't believe he was ever that tiny. Oh, how sweet. I'm looking forward to getting to know more about you and your little pup, Yoshi.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome!! Your daughter looks soooo happy and I bet Yoshi will be very spoiled.  He is a cutie pie.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Ellen! Yoshi is ADORABLE!! You told me that you purchased him from Elite Havanese - I wonder if he is in my Lily's litter. What day is his birthday?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Ellen. Yoshi is adorable and I _love_ his name.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome! That face is so sweet. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome, Ellen and Yoshi!

I am especially fond of that name. I named my first dog (a Lhasa Apso we got when I was 10 years old) Yoshiko, but we called her Yoshi since it was easier


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations on getting darling Yoshi, and welcome. That is one happy daughter you have~~love the joy on her face.


----------



## Veridonna (Feb 22, 2009)

*I'm green with envy ..*

.. no really, I am so jealous .. lol I'm still in the research and learn stage and every time I see new pictures I am more and more convinced that I just have to add a couple of these precious darlings to my family.

What an adorable little boy you've gotten. Your daughter is so obviously overwhelmed with joy. Congratulations!

Elizabeth


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Sandypants said:


> Hi Ellen! Yoshi is ADORABLE!! You told me that you purchased him from Elite Havanese - I wonder if he is in my Lily's litter. What day is his birthday?


I'm not sure if they were in the same litter but I think their ages are similar.
He was born Jan 10, parents were Emma and Sebastian.

How is your pup doing?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome, Ellen and Yoshi! Yoshi and your daughter make such an adorable pair. I bet he is as happy as your daughter.


----------



## Sandypants (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Ellen, Lily was born on January 21st so not littermates. That's okay though, somewhere along the line they are probably at least cousins! We haven't gotten Lily yet, we get her on Tuesday (we're back from Vacation on Sunday). How's Yoshi doing? Your daughter and family must be SOOOO happy! Congratulations! Yoshi is beautiful. How much does he weigh now?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Ellen and Yoshi. Don't trip on him in the dark lol


----------

